# My Grail



## WatchFrog

Finally joining the club - you've seen it before and you'll see it again, the RG 1815 Up/Down (and it's mine, yay!).

ps The second hand is there throughout!


----------



## mpalmer

You have stellar taste! We all should be as fortunate. Big congrats on your Lange!


----------



## drhr

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## reuven

what a nice piece. would absolutely love to own this one, yet so many times i choose something else instead.


----------



## rondv22

Congrats ! Welcome to royal Lange club ! Great piece, pure, classic, and the finish is at the highest level possible.


----------



## alex79

:-!! Splendid 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Babka

You have obtained a gorgeous piece. ALS...the best of the best. Congrats and ENJOY!


----------



## Leekster

Holy cow!!
Nice.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## lmcgbaj

Beautiful watch. Bravo.

My 1815 says Hi!!!


----------



## watchfanatic100

Very nice reminds me a bit of Pateks congrats


----------



## ccm123

Congrats!


----------



## Quaman26

Congratulations. This is also my grail but it would still be awhile before I can obtain it.


----------



## Mediocre

Simply stunning!


----------



## incontrol

A great watch! Many congrats.


----------



## dantan

Stunning Watch! I hope to one day be able to afford a Lange! Any chance of pictures of the back of the Watch, in order to admire the movement? Thanks!


----------



## WatchFrog

dantan said:


> Stunning Watch! I hope to one day be able to afford a Lange! Any chance of pictures of the back of the Watch, in order to admire the movement? Thanks!


I haven't got any that I am happy with yet, but here's a few that are OK I think (+ another view of the front to help!).


----------



## ScubaEsq13

Congrats!


----------



## malarky_hk

Beautiful piece. Big congrats.


----------



## don-venditore

WOW, belle


----------



## littleprince

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## almondramanrao

Very smart watch looks great


----------



## chochocho

bravo bravo such a beautiful art piece


----------



## tle

wat a beauty...pure class, congratulation mate !!! drooling....


----------



## gt_mule

Beautiful!


----------



## Clocked

Gorgeous! Congrats. Why is the second hand missing in some pictures?


----------



## CFR

I'm seeing a second hand in every picture. It's often in a subdial (e.g., in the 1815 Up/Down shown in this thread) so it can look like part of a chronograph at first glance. There are some (very few) Lange models that lack a second hand, such as the Saxonia Thin and some of the old Arkades, but those aren't shown here.


----------



## Aggiez28

That is a very nice grail watch. I need to get out of this sub forum before I spend a lot of cash!!!


----------



## bowxser

very nice. whats the size of the watch? 40MM?


----------



## Emospence

Gorgeous. Wear it in good health


----------



## WatchFrog

Clocked said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats. Why is the second hand missing in some pictures?


Long time exposure - I should have pulled out the crown!


----------



## WatchFrog

bowxser said:


> very nice. whats the size of the watch? 40MM?


39mm; thickness 8.7mm; WR 30m.


----------



## jtruman

Incredible! Congrats!


----------



## bowxser

what a beauty!
how much did it cost you?


----------



## onkyo

A beauty.... love the up/down. Congrats!!!


----------



## Packleader

Delicious.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Beautiful!


----------



## aaroniusl

Congrats on the absolutely beautiful grail! If I have the funds, this is definitely one watch I would love to own!


----------



## curtisl1982

Beautiful watch!


----------



## curtisl1982

Is the ALS eveything you hoped for and more? Any negatives about the watch? Im thinking of buying a ALS, too.


----------



## CFR

For many years, I've been very impressed with the brand's beauty, reliability, and customer service. I've certainly had a few problems along the way, but that's to be expected in any hobby like this. I'm a fan, and I'd say "go for it"! One thing to keep in mind, unless you're wealthy: Standard-production Langes drop considerably in value when purchased brand new, so you may want to consider buying a preowned piece from a reliable source if money is an issue. [And if you do need an authorized Lange dealer recommendation, feel free to message me. I know several good ones.]


----------



## bwong

curtisl1982 said:


> Is the ALS eveything you hoped for and more? Any negatives about the watch? Im thinking of buying a ALS, too.


I'm very happy with this watch. Right size, really classy, useful complication, precious metal.


----------



## Emospence

Stupendous watch. Somewhat reasonable priced too, for a Lange



bwong said:


> I'm very happy with this watch. Right size, really classy, useful complication, precious metal.
> 
> View attachment 8212442
> 
> 
> View attachment 8212474


----------



## WatchFrog

curtisl1982 said:


> Is the ALS eveything you hoped for and more? Any negatives about the watch? Im thinking of buying a ALS, too.


It's as close to perfect as is likely. The only slight niggle is the winding action - which is not as smooth as some.


----------



## Tom1970

Very good watch !


----------



## CFR

WatchFrog said:


> It's as close to perfect as is likely. The only slight niggle is the winding action - which is not as smooth as some.


Which model/reference number? Winding feel varies widely from model to model. For example, an 1815 (when serviced relatively recently) is buttery smooth and can be wound with just 1 finger, whereas winding a Zeitwerk requires much more effort (you can hear each individual click).


----------



## Rythem

Beauty piece , big congralts

The blue hand lokks so preety matching with dial


----------



## nealmn

stunning watch...congrats


----------



## Srvtecej

Beautiful!!!


----------



## aaroniusl

This is my grail too! Will work towards it!


----------



## se7enfold

Congrats man. One of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## jsg1976

Stunning piece. Great pictures. 

I go back and forth between this ALS and the VC Patrimony Traditionelle Small Seconds in platinum as the watch I would buy if I ever got a bonus check large enough. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micrec

Gorgeous! My favorite (and least Germanic) Lange


----------



## micrec

jsg1976 said:


> Stunning piece. Great pictures.
> 
> I go back and forth between this ALS and the VC Patrimony Traditionelle Small Seconds in platinum as the watch I would buy if I ever got a bonus check large enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had a similar dilemma myself. Those 2 were in the mix and then Journe also came in (the Bleu or Chronometre Souverain)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Larry Seiden

The 1815 is just spectacular. Congrats!


----------



## jsg1976

micrec said:


> I had a similar dilemma myself. Those 2 were in the mix and then Journe also came in (the Bleu or Chronometre Souverain)
> 
> What are your thoughts?


With Journe I find myself wanting to like them more than I actually do. I went to the boutique in NYC last time I was there to see them in the metal, and while they are beautiful (and heavy) watches, they just didn't speak to me they same way as the Lange or the VC. Maybe it's the asymmetry of the dials, or something with the shape of the hands, but I don't love them so much as appreciate them.

I assume you've read the Hodinkee article comparing the 3 (well, the Saxonia instead of the up/down), but if not, it's a good read. (I'd post a link, but apparently my post count isn't high enough to permit that, so just search "hodinkee three on three dress" and it's the first link that pops up.)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

I totally agree when it comes to most Journe models. However, I do have a "thing" for the Octa Calendrier and the Octa Perpetuelle. They appeal to me as much as many Langes do. I think it's because their asymmetric dials feel a bit more balanced than many other Octa models. They feel like a whimsical variation of a Lange 1. They're far less reliable than a Lange, though.


----------



## JChvs

^^^^ They do look amazing. Hard to argue otherwise.


----------



## Emospence

Less reliable how?



CFR said:


> I totally agree when it comes to most Journe models. However, I do have a "thing" for the Octa Calendrier and the Octa Perpetuelle. They appeal to me as much as many Langes do. I think it's because their asymmetric dials feel a bit more balanced than many other Octa models. They feel like a whimsical variation of a Lange 1. They're far less reliable than a Lange, though.
> View attachment 9073306
> 
> View attachment 9073322


----------



## CFR

Example: Octa Calendrier day often skipped (e.g., TUE to THU, SAT to MON) and month occasionally skipped (MAR to MAY). This behavior happened right after a complete ($2500 USD) overhaul. Such things sometimes happen, so the watch was returned to Journe. But the behavior happened again immediately upon being returned by Journe. Then I sent it back again. The behavior happened AGAIN immediately upon being returned by Journe. Then I sent it back AGAIN. Then the behavior happened again, a third time. Finally, the THIRD time after the overhaul that the watch was returned to Journe (and after 4 more months without the watch), I THINK it is better (though the retrograde date hand still doesn't even touch a few of the date dots -- a different issue). And the Octa Perpetuelle was a bit problematic too (also needed $2500 USD overhaul). Langes have been more reliable. That make sense, though, since Lange is a much bigger company (about 6000 watches/year vs. about 900 watches/year in Journe's case, I believe) and I believe can more rigorously test its watches. My understanding is that reliability of FPJ watches varies considerably from model to model. Lange is much more consistently reliable. I cannot think of a single Lange model that had a reputation for being problematic.


----------



## ekovalsky

FP J has been on my radar for a while, I love the asymmetric dials. Wasn't aware of the potential reliability issues; at the price point they come in at, there should not be any.


----------



## CFR

Many, many collectors have given up on FPJ for that very reason. I can't tell you how many times I've met someone who previously owned a Journe, thought it was beautiful, but sold it and decided never to return to the brand due to reliability and servicing issues. Supposedly this is considerably better now than in the past, but certain models still have a reputation for unreliability, and I experienced the frustration (which I was expecting) firsthand with the Octa Calendrier.


----------



## kylerhasson

Awesome watch! I've many times thought about selling the three watches I currently own, buying an 1815 up and down and just wearing it every day. Never pulled the trigger but am thinking of going that way


----------



## kylerhasson

Also I always liked the white gold, but that one is stunning.


----------



## dapurdie

Beautiful, something to strive for!


----------



## keyzhu

Stunning! I have one in white gold and it's actually one of the most accurate watches I've ever owned.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

very jealous


----------



## bilgicer

Great watch. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## sdwatchlvr

Congrats


----------



## MZhammer

Fantastic wat h, congrats are in order!!

His little brother says hi


----------



## booest

dreaming ... for a Zeitwerk


----------



## crappbag

I am patiently waiting to join this club!!


----------



## CFR

Are you waiting because you're saving up money, or are you waiting because you're looking for a certain model that's hard to find? And in either case, what model and metal do you think you'd get? I'm curious!


----------



## 4star

Where is the Money shot... You can't show A Lange Chrono and not show the case back.

I love it, Congrats!


----------



## Conrad121212

One day...

I love going through these threads for inspiration.


----------



## G35driver

beautiful....


----------



## juicyfruit

Wow. Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## michaelanburaj

Beautiful piece!


----------



## antiqueaddiction

Oh wow, it's a stunner! How does it wear?


----------



## LASC

Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## adnjoo

amazing watch..


----------



## MrBlahBlah

CFR said:


> Many, many collectors have given up on FPJ for that very reason. I can't tell you how many times I've met someone who previously owned a Journe, thought it was beautiful, but sold it and decided never to return to the brand due to reliability and servicing issues. Supposedly this is considerably better now than in the past, but certain models still have a reputation for unreliability, and I experienced the frustration (which I was expecting) firsthand with the Octa Calendrier.


Do you happen to know how the Chronometre Souverain and CB stack up in terms of reliability? I was considering getting a Lange 1 as I fell in love with my father-in-law's but I am having second thoughts about having two of the same watch model in the family....this is something I don't anticipate flipping. And I'm exploring alternatives I have fallen in love with those two Journes. But at that price point (will likely but pre owned) I really expect precision and highly accurate timekeeping. Maybe the CS and CB are better as they are simpler?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Good question. I haven't heard of any issues with the CB. I think that model is fine (as one would hope, given that it's a simple 3-handed time-only watch). Not sure about the CS. I have a soft spot for the Lange 1, though. It really is iconic. If you get it preowned at a fair price, then you can always flip it later without getting hurt much, if at all.


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Well, I pulled the trigger on this beauty and I couldn't be happier. It's truly stunning, you really need to see it in the metal....the RG 1815 up/down



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

MrBlahBlah said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on this beauty and I couldn't be happier. It's truly stunning, you really need to see it in the metal....the RG 1815 up/down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Well done sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Congrats!! Wear and enjoy it in good health!!


----------



## rcoltellino

Congrats beautiful watch


----------



## KhalidMay

What a great watch


----------

